# Post pictures of haircuts you like



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mine is boring and I need a new one. I have shoulder length dark blond hair, so if you can think of something awesome I could do with that, that would be fab.

Also, I just like looking at pictures of nice hair.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

♥


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Elly Jackson's hair is always styled in some awesome way.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

TheDaffodil said:


> Elly Jackson's hair is always styled in some awesome way.


I wish I could do that. It looks excellent.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This is how I would have my hair if it suited me:


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

This wont help you at all but this is what I want.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, sorry. I didn't know you meant women's hairstyles.

In that case, this:









Short hair on women is the bee's knees.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Genelle said:


>


I love hair like this! I know its going out of fashion but it's really cute. I have no idea how to style it like this, though. :no


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I can only see wonderful things in this thread's future.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I used to have hair like that, but I had to straighten it, otherwise it would be really curly. But when I did, it was friggin' awesome.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I used to have hair like that, but I had to straighten it, otherwise it would be really curly. But when I did, it was friggin' awesome.


Hahahaha, wow, I was actually just about to post pictures of Antonio in Desperado as well. There is simply no denying the power of that man's luscious hair.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I used to have hair like that, but I had to straighten it, otherwise it would be really curly. But when I did, it was friggin' awesome.


I am in favour of all men having this hairstyle.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I've always wanted to have hair like Alejandro Fernandez did. Actually I wish I had his life.


----------



## Venus (Feb 4, 2009)

I love Julia Roberts hair circa My Best Friends Wedding/Pretty Woman



















If you can't tell I like curly red hair


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i also love Elly Jackson's hairstyle 









violet from the incredibles! they don't have to be real people do they?









others:


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Great thread. :yes


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

this is how i like to style my hair:


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i always use this picture when i get my hair cut, and just get side bangs instead of straight-across. i never change my hair, lol. but if you can pull off badass short haircuts then DO IT!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

prudence said:


>


I wanted to ask this the first time I went through this thread and must of forgot. But who is this girl?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Agyness Deyn, British model.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks tutli.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tut wins. Bob wins. Bob always wins.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I just let my hair grow out naturally, and I don't go to salons because of my SA and because I feel it's a waste of money. I also don't put any products in my hair, and I don't blow dry or curl or straighten it either. All I do is brush it and I'm done.  I just recently trimmed a few inches off on my own. Now it's a little past my armpits. It looks a lot like this pic, except no headband and my hair's not colored. V










I do love these styles, though! V


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^* :lol


----------

